
Oracle Java SE 8 Release Updates - bufferoverflow
https://www.java.com/en/download/release_notice.jsp
======
cwyers
The title of the post does not follow HN submission guidelines and is
misleading; it's only Java 8, and by that time, Java 11 will be released.
"Java will stop issuing patches for old versions of Java except for paying
customers" is the real story here and it's a boring story.

~~~
dang
Right. We changed the title from "Oracle stops Java SE for commercial use
starting January 2019".

Submitters: it's against HN's rules to rewrite titles to make them more baity
or misleading. Accounts that do that eventually lose submission rights on HN,
so please don't do that!

------
mcraiha
_We are processing the requested change to your cookie preferences._

 _This may take up to a few minutes to process._

------
qychtkd
The Java SE support roadmap linked at the bottom has more information. It
looks like if you want to continue using updated Oracle JDK commercially,
it’ll soon require you to be an Oracle support customer. And if you want to
use the latest java and don’t want to buy support, there’s the OpenJDK. It’d
be a good idea to start the approval process to use OpenJDK in production now.

------
mrami
But this is only Java 8, right? Or am I misreading?

~~~
spydum
Yup. Oracle is trying to push everyone to their rapid releases of java 10, and
11.

~~~
tinnet
Isn't 11 a LTS again?

~~~
mrami
Hmm, Oracle JDK yes, but seems there will be no free version
[https://medium.com/codefx-weekly/no-free-java-lts-
version-b8...](https://medium.com/codefx-weekly/no-free-java-lts-
version-b850192745fb)

Personally, I've been transitioning my stuff to OpenJDK (probably should have
a long time ago).

------
exabrial
Really pleased with the evolution of the language the language in the last few
years (other than the 'var local' gaff). Now the there are several builds
available for the jdk I think this will press the evolution of the jvm
forward. It's a good time to mention
[https://adoptopenjdk.net](https://adoptopenjdk.net) and their builds.
Competition breeds excellence, and I look forward to a lot of jdk
distributions being available!

~~~
kodablah
Don't forget
[https://www.azul.com/downloads/zulu/](https://www.azul.com/downloads/zulu/)

------
modells
FYI: I would avoid use of Oracle products. Azul Zulu has a better concurrent
and parallel, nearly-pauseless GC.

------
amaccuish
Similar posts show up here every few weeks on HN, with similar misleading
titles. Move on, nothing to see here.

------
consto
Oracle makes me want to avoid Java.

